# Well I'm home from the hospital



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Last night around 11:00 I started to get double vision while I was browsing the web.

I had been off my blood thinners for about 8 days because I had undergone an colonoscopy and they don't want you to be on blood thinners when doing that procedure.

I thought I might be getting a blood clot so I took the blood thinner that I had been scheduled to start last night.

I then went to the hospital, All the tests didn't show any problems but I was still experiencing double visions.

By around 4:00AM my vision had cleared. Test continued today and nothing was found. They have called it a transient condition and wanted me to get my blood thinners under control.

So I'm back home taking it easy, hoping that by Friday the appropriate levels will be reached.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*That sounds scary, I hope everything turns out fine.*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

whoa….glad your ok there karson…you take it easy for a few days…ya know the one problem with double vision is that all the things you made look good twice as much…....lol…..im glad your home..i dont like hospitals.. home is better..if ya need anything from me let me know…grizz


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW! That is scary!!

I'm glad to hear you didn't take any chances and sought immediate medical attention.

Keep us up to date on your condition.

Lew


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

glad your home mate and i hope things gett sorted real soon
Andy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good news Karson


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you are O.K.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

All the best to you Karson!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Karson, and I hope they figure out what happened!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Take care, friend. Our prayers are with you here at the Bordner home.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

good to hear that you didn't take chance and went to hospital and now everything is coming around. Can't afford to lose a woodworking buddy…

... now, what does your will say about that stash of exotic lumber you have… 

Best wishes and do take care…

Al H.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Keep on the straight and narrow path, we want to keep you here!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, *Karson*.

THAT's one that I know a thing or two about.

May they find its cause, and get it under control.

It's no fun … no fun at all.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Karson sounds like you suffered a transient ischemic attack or TIA for short. They are usually caused by a decrease in blood flow to an area in the brain. Sometimes a TIA is a precursor to something much more serious, a stroke. I'm glad that you are home and the symptoms have resolved. Another cause could have also been a spike in blood pressure. Keep up with the meds and mend quickly.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you are okay.

Getting old is hell, but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

good news !

Charlie - what's the alternative? getting young? I dunno… some folks might beg the difference


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Karson

Glad to hear you are OK. Take it easy and get them meds under control.

God Bless
tom


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Buddy;

Glad to hear you're ok. Stay well.

Lee


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, take care of yourself, we need all the good LJ's we have.

Do what the docs say and be careful. My dad had a similar incident - double vision - he then blacked out and fell. He hit his head pretty hard and was hospitalized for quite a while - at 75+ it is a very dangerous and scary proposition. Be careful if you feel another similar spell…don't get up quickly…and sit down if standing…My dad was taking coumadin I believe.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Karson, glad to hear you are O.K. take it easy. Be good to yourself.
Bill


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Scary indeed glad you are ok


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Karson, I hope you continue to improve and get better. Stay well!

Erwin Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Karson,

Glad to hear things aren't serious and you're resting.
Be well,
Gary


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Karson,
Take it easy and get things back to normal. We'd like to keep you around for a while!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad your ok, Karson.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

good to hear that you are okay…hope you continue to make progress…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

good news is no news


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad to know you have recovered. Next time even at a slightest hint take medical help and don't panic. Rest is the first medicine so take it. Do gentle deep breathing by alternate nostril for about 5 minutes. That will improve oxygen supply to the brain. Keep us informed about the condition of your health.

Sharad


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad your OK. Prayers are with you. Don't EVER take a chance. If you get feeling bad, go to the emergency room.

Stay safe.

Scrappy


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Karson I had a colonoscopy several years ago - and woke up in the middle of it - Let me tell you, I caused double vision for me too ). Good luck and hope you get well soon, try sniffing some sawdust - that usually helps me.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

We need you Karson! Take GOOD care!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad you're ok Karson. I know what you're going through, I cant remember how many of those tests I've had. Since I have quite a bit of colon problems.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Karson, glad your doing better, stay well my friend, the world needs more of you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

phew!! scary for you and for all of us. 
Glad you were able to get medical help and things are lookin good. 
big hugs.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Karson,
Hope you're feeling better. What a scary night!
Best wishes,
Vic


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad to hear your home.
Rest and get well.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am glad to hear that you are going to be fine. And it is a good thing that you went to the hospital. While this was not apparently anything serious, too often we tend to put off going to the doctor/hospital in the hope that the problems that we are having will clear up rather than seeking immediate medical attention.

Keep us posted and try rest.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to her things are OK for now. 
Take care my friend,
Steve


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad things turned out fine for you Karson….we are all thinking about you.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad you are ok….take it easy and rest for a bit, things will be there when you get to them…


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure glad you're OK. Get better now ya hear??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Karson
I missed this earlier. I'm glad you checked out ok. Take care of your self and stay on top of any other problems.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you are doing better, I pray you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

karson ,
glad it all worked out .

if things start looking like Picasso built them ,
get back to the doc !


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The first time I visitwed the united states I had bad double vision, and kept falling over when I turned too quickly. It turned out to be vertigo it lasted a few weeks and I felt dizzy all the time so I appreciate how nasty this is for you take care Alistair


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

Karson, I am so glad you are felling better. I was having some problem a few months ago with my sugar. I was felling light headed and tired all the time. I been eating better controling my sugar intake and trying to exercise. I see the doctor tuesday when he going to schedule me for carpal tunnel surgery.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow Karson just seen this, glad you are alright. Scary business, I hate hospitals too. they're for sick people. God Bless and you're in my prayers buddy.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm happy to see this too! I had to check your home page to see if you were posting. You need to stay healthy at least till I make it to your shop….you did promise to hook me up with some of that eastern hardwood! I just havent found a semi yet. Take Care of yourself!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

BY ALL MEANS BEST OF LUCK


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

Blood thinners- great to reduce clots, lousy if you're around sharp things. 
Glad to hear it cleared up. I would encourage you not to hesitate to go to ER if anything else presents…


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Karson-Good to hear your ok! Becareful with those blood clots man!
In Nov. of 2007 I went to the doctor because I had a simple cramp
in my leg I thought some muscle relaxers and a pain pill was all I needed.
hahahaha! Next thing I know my doctor rushed me to the ER and they 
started hooking me up to all kinds of machines and giving me shots in the
stomach. Nine hours of ER and I finally stabilized and they put me in a room
for a week with a guy that snored like twelve grizzly bears.
Water pills, potassium, warfarin 6mg, bloodpressure pills, loritabs, and I don't
remember how many other pills for the next six months and total bed rest.
Not a fun year for me at all! Thats how I learned to make jewelry I was going nuts
just laying in bed or sitting in a chair day in and day out. Anyway Blood clots are
scarey stuff man. 
Take care of you!!!!!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Hospitals have there place. Go there, get well, go home. Sounds like you did all of that, you need to stay on top of all these little things I expect you will always be here for every new LJ> until at least I'am gone, (and I'm not making any travel plans)


----------

